# Sprinter Sacre



## KautoStar1 (9 May 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/sprinter-sacre-retirement-spencer-sturmey-619158


I can't believe there isn't uproar amongst you all.   Why is he not hunting or team chasing I hear you wail.   Outrageous to think he might be doing something else !!!!  Dressage maybe.  Some eventing or showjumping perhaps. shame on his owners for not leaving him at Nicky Hendersons where he's been all his life.    This is not acceptable surely for our national treasure!!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 May 2017)

Sprinter Sacre kind of went quietly. Did a load of parades and then went straight off. No big media kerfuffle, no obnoxious owner shouting the odds, no stable staff shouting back and making a big deal about it. SS has gone the way KS should have done - quietly and with dignity. 

But then where would be the fun in that?! First or last racing is always full of drama and dramaqueens!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2017)

Spencer is an ideal choice to retrain a racehorse to do all sorts of activities and I would think SS could easily see hounds in the autumn if his retraining and attitude indicates he is safe and sensible enough to hunt.  I have to agree with EKW, by far the best way for these champions to move on is with careful thought and not by trying to keep the horse or the owners in the limelight.

I had the honour of judging a few racehorse to riding horse classes and I am remaining ever hopeful that I might see Sprinter Sacre in the future.  He was stunningly handsome as a racehorse, just imagine what he would look like as a riding horse.

Disappointingly I missed it, but last Sunday our local dressage centre held  ROR dressage classes which were well filled and included The Giant Bolster and Possel.  The pictures showed all the horses looking fabulous.  It is absolutely crucial that the racing world ensures the future of its horses at the end of their careers and I really hope the various schemes and classes continue to grow and thrive.


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 May 2017)

Sprinter is one of the most beautiful looking horses I have ever seen, he would look absolutely stunning in the show ring, large hack maybe.  Im not sure thats the right career for him though but, oh my, he would knock everything else into a cocked hat!


----------



## ycbm (10 May 2017)

KS, nobody's been writing press releases suggesting he was going to do dressage on the British team, that's why. That and the choice of dressage for a jumping horse without proper assessment of whether he would take to it (which he didn't!).  He's gone to a rider whose name I've never even heard, who seems to have a day job, to be assessed for what he takes to. What a great choice.


----------



## j1ffy (10 May 2017)

I saw him parade a Cheltenham a couple of weeks ago (with Valegro, Chilli Morning and Big Star) - wow, what a stunning horse he is! It would be great to see him as a riding horse, I'm sure he'd be a star no matter what he turns his hooves to.


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2017)

I think he would make a lovely show horse but what a miserable life for any animal - rugged all year, no turnout, treated like a prima donna. It sounds to me as though he is going out to just do taster stuff and learn to be a horse. I love him, he can always just come and live in my paddock.


----------



## Luci07 (10 May 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I think he would make a lovely show horse but what a miserable life for any animal - rugged all year, no turnout, treated like a prima donna. It sounds to me as though he is going out to just do taster stuff and learn to be a horse. I love him, he can always just come and live in my paddock.
		
Click to expand...

That's a rather sweeping statement. While some people (and not just show people) keep their horses like that, a lot don't.  Sprinter Sacre has that undefinable quality of a top TOP show horse. Your eye is drawn to him without even knowing who he is. However, I love the fact that he gone off quietly, locally to his owner and will have a play to see what he will excel at and enjoy.  I look forward to seeing him out and about but that horse has a lot left to enjoy and shine at.


----------



## Clodagh (10 May 2017)

Luci07 said:



			That's a rather sweeping statement. While some people (and not just show people) keep their horses like that, a lot don't.  Sprinter Sacre has that undefinable quality of a top TOP show horse. Your eye is drawn to him without even knowing who he is. However, I love the fact that he gone off quietly, locally to his owner and will have a play to see what he will excel at and enjoy.  I look forward to seeing him out and about but that horse has a lot left to enjoy and shine at.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that he is stunning, and has that almost arrogant look of one of the best horses, and if he can be both a happy horse and a show one that's fine.
It was a bit unfair, Katie Jerram is local to me and her horses go out.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			KS, nobody's been writing press releases suggesting he was going to do dressage on the British team, that's why. That and the choice of dressage for a jumping horse without proper assessment of whether he would take to it (which he didn't!).  He's gone to a rider whose name I've never even heard, who seems to have a day job, to be assessed for what he takes to. What a great choice.
		
Click to expand...

Spencer S does the commentary for the ERM series and events in his own right. Great choice for such a wonderful horse imho.


----------



## claracanter (11 May 2017)

Sprinter's retirement has been handled so much better than KS. If anything good could come out of the whole KS debacle, it is that hopefully, things will never be done quite like that again.
I really regret that I never got to see SS. I agree with everyone that he has that ' look at me' quality and would make a stunning ROR horse if that's the way it pans out for him.


----------



## Chumsmum (12 May 2017)

Absolutely stunning horse in the flesh, hope he is happy whatever he decides suits him for the future, would love to see him out and about again.


----------



## spacefaer (12 May 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I think he would make a lovely show horse but what a miserable life for any animal - rugged all year, no turnout, treated like a prima donna. It sounds to me as though he is going out to just do taster stuff and learn to be a horse. I love him, he can always just come and live in my paddock.
		
Click to expand...

Show horses go in the field and do "other stuff" - I know several top showing people who turn their show horses out, and who hunt them too.... and that's while they're competing. not once they've retired either.


----------



## conniegirl (12 May 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I think he would make a lovely show horse but what a miserable life for any animal - rugged all year, no turnout, treated like a prima donna. It sounds to me as though he is going out to just do taster stuff and learn to be a horse. I love him, he can always just come and live in my paddock.
		
Click to expand...

What a horrid statement!
 The vast majority of show horses are turned out and unrugged in summer except for the night before shows.
You will find far more dressage and show jumping horses locked in thier stables than show horses!


----------



## Mariposa (18 May 2017)

I hope whatever he turns his hooves to, that he had a lovely, happy, healthy retirement. I loved seeing the video of him going for a hack around the village with Spencer, I love that they are just letting him fit into a role and not deciding already what he will do.


----------



## Girlracer (18 May 2017)

The uproar surrounding KS was completely ridiculous, believing the media despite it being clear that he was actually going to a varied retirement on an extremely professional yard (I cannot say anything about the behaviour of the owner, which was most the problem). And that is exactly what SS is having, I am very happy to see it. 

I do not agree that a horse that has had a hard life racing should 'retire' to a life just as tough team chasing and hunting. I feel sorry that D has not had a retirement similar to that of KS and SS. But that is just my opinion, what a boring world it would be if we all agreed!


----------



## Clodagh (18 May 2017)

Mariposa said:



			I hope whatever he turns his hooves to, that he had a lovely, happy, healthy retirement. I loved seeing the video of him going for a hack around the village with Spencer, I love that they are just letting him fit into a role and not deciding already what he will do.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see that video - could you tell me where to look?


----------



## turkana (18 May 2017)

Girlracer said:



			The uproar surrounding KS was completely ridiculous, believing the media despite it being clear that he was actually going to a varied retirement on an extremely professional yard (I cannot say anything about the behaviour of the owner, which was most the problem). And that is exactly what SS is having, I am very happy to see it. 

I do not agree that a horse that has had a hard life racing should 'retire' to a life just as tough team chasing and hunting. I feel sorry that D has not had a retirement similar to that of KS and SS. But that is just my opinion, what a boring world it would be if we all agreed!
		
Click to expand...

I never understood the fuss about KS either, he always looked well with Laura Collett, where he did a bit of jumping, school work & hacking, what's so terrible about that? Being an eventer she would have experience with tbs, he sadly died as a result of a field accident, which isn't anyone's fault. Some sections of the media made out they were trying to turn him into a dressage horse but I saw statements from his owner saying that he was going  to LC to assess him & see what would be the best new role for him. The owner also wanted him to be kept close enough so he could visit him.

Although I do disagrre with you about Denman who I'm sure enjoyed his new job hunting & team chasing - but as you say life would be boring if we all thought the same thing!


----------



## Girlracer (18 May 2017)

turkana said:



			I never understood the fuss about KS either, he always looked well with Laura Collett, where he did a bit of jumping, school work & hacking, what's so terrible about that? Being an eventer she would have experience with tbs, he sadly died as a result of a field accident, which isn't anyone's fault. Some sections of the media made out they were trying to turn him into a dressage horse but I saw statements from his owner saying that he was going  to LC to assess him & see what would be the best new role for him. The owner also wanted him to be kept close enough so he could visit him.

Although I do disagrre with you about Denman who I'm sure enjoyed his new job hunting & team chasing - but as you say life would be boring if we all thought the same thing!
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's exactly right, he had a very nice varied retirement and was not under any pressure. 

My views re Denman come from seeing how he looks now and knowing the reasons he is now retired to the field rather than a 'general' opinion.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 May 2017)

These top flight racehorses don't run that many races. KS and SS ran 42 & 41 races respectively. Deman ran in 21. There aren't enough good races to run these horses every week, only once a month or so.


----------



## ester (18 May 2017)

I don't think KS ending up at olympia did that cause much good either unfortunately. 
I'm quite happy that Denman has probably enjoyed the last (6?) years. Given that he was hunting with a pack Frank and I used to go out with it is not generally big or hard country at all, with little if any jumping. While I am aware not all hunting is like it mine has always tended towards a quiet jolly round the countryside a good natter with nice people!


----------



## Clodagh (18 May 2017)

ester said:



			I don't think KS ending up at olympia did that cause much good either unfortunately. 
 !
		
Click to expand...

That was appalling, and did show they were trying to turn him into a dressage horse.
Denman had a fab retirement, I wouldn't say 6 years working retirement for a horse that raced at the top levels shows any overwork or cruelty? (not aimed at you, Ester).


----------



## Girlracer (18 May 2017)

ester said:



			I don't think KS ending up at olympia did that cause much good either unfortunately. 
!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I definitely agree with that!


----------



## ester (18 May 2017)

I'm just thinking if a pushing 20yo welsh cob could navigate the country for a day with minimal effort I imagine Denman found it a breeze . F would definitely say easier than his wiltshire exploits too as at least when you are up the quantocks you tend to stay up, wiltshire hills meanwhile tend to roll and go up again!


----------



## Girlracer (18 May 2017)

I am not disputing that, merely just my opinion that I would rather see them retired to a home such as SS has been than this strange opinion that was regularly voiced over KS that they are only happy hunting and team chasing! 

Just my opinion


----------



## ester (18 May 2017)

I really think it depends on the horse, some are happier with quieter lives showing and dressaging, some are happier doing a bit more and I'd like to think for the most part people don't try to fit a square peg in a round hole.  I think D went eventing a bit too and Charlotte definitely took him up to talland and harry meades at points so I imagine if he had screamed that he would prefer a dressage career they would have done so or she would have found someone to do so with him.


----------



## Mariposa (18 May 2017)

ester said:



			I don't think KS ending up at olympia did that cause much good either unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

It made for very awkward viewing - I felt sorry for all involved but mostly KS.


----------



## turkana (19 May 2017)

Girlracer said:



			Yes that's exactly right, he had a very nice varied retirement and was not under any pressure. 

My views re Denman come from seeing how he looks now and knowing the reasons he is now retired to the field rather than a 'general' opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen Denman in the flesh and I don't know about the reason for his retirement, so my view was a general opinion - so you know more about his situation than me. I hope enjoys his retirement.


----------

